# Happy Gotcha, Brando!



## DaisyDaws (Feb 28, 2015)

I can't believe we have had our big boy for a year today. He is such a good dog, maturing before our very eyes, playful and loving and so smart. His best bud is a neighborhood GSD and he hasn't met a golden doodle he doesn't love. He also loves to swim.


----------



## MyHans-someBoy (Feb 23, 2013)

Brando, you've matured into a gorgeous guy!
Happy Gotcha Day!!


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

Happy Gotcha Day Brando! Looking good


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

What a handsome boy!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Happy Gotcha Day Brando. Wishing you lots of fun. You grew up to be a very handsome boy.


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

Happy Gotcha handsome Brando :gsdsit: You're a wonderful ambassador for the breed!


----------

